# Cobalt blue updated photos



## Mintdahlia (Feb 3, 2021)

Here it is!  Is it a repro or legit?  I looks like it was poured into a cold mold and has some whittle.  The shoulder is making me lean towards legit.  But i really neex some help!


----------



## yacorie (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s been nuked or cooked


----------



## Mintdahlia (Feb 3, 2021)

yacorie said:


> It’s been nuked or cooked


How do you know?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 3, 2021)

I disagree about it being nuked, but unfortunately it is a reproduction as evidenced by the extremely finely ground lip.  The embossing also points to a reproduction.  I would note, however, that it appears to be one of the nice early 1990's Chinese reproductions (the washed out cobalt color points to that) and those do have some value to collectors.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 3, 2021)

Dang - tough crowd!  I don't pretend to be an expert on reproductions, etc., but it looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 3, 2021)

Unfortunately several of the reproductions of these Mason jars do look legit.  Like I noted, the ground lip is the best way to pick them out in my experience...take a look at the lip photo here and compare it to a normal ground lip Mason and you'll see that a normal ground lip Mason is much more coarsely ground than this.


----------



## coreya (Feb 3, 2021)

as far as I know there were no Masons patent jars with reverse hero cross in that color or size, not nuked but it is a repo. There is a couple listed in the repo section of the red book in quart and 1/2 gal with and without lettering on the reverse cross. I agree with nhpharm


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2021)

There were quite a few of these jars reproduce and quite a few different colors but i have seen them at times bring a good bit of money usually by those that are not aware they are repops . Still pretty bottles no matter how you look at it .


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 4, 2021)

I agree with nhpharn repro. Glass is too transparent and lack of bubbles in the jar. No apparent wear.

Cliff


----------



## yacorie (Feb 4, 2021)

Is that jar not deep purple?  I’ll admit I’m color blind but on my screen that looks like deep purple and not cobalt?


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 4, 2021)

My screen shows a fairly pale cobalt blue.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah I'm seeing light blue rather than purple as well, but I can see how it could come across as purple.  And I agree on the lip being too finely ground.  It's unfortunate how good the reproductions on these jars are.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 4, 2021)

I still love it as it has good cobalt color. The lip does have a funky looking grind on the lip, but what do I know I don't collect jars.  Question is do you like it?  Collect what you like. Like what you collect.


----------



## EvansBottles (Feb 10, 2021)

There is absolutely no doubt that it is a repro. Any colored Mason's patent jar with a cross on the back is a fake.
The one exception would be the midget pint size. Which I think is listed in amber. And possibly a few other colors other that aqua. But I don't have my Red Book handy to verify that. Of course there are real cobalt blue Mason's 1858 jars. But they are obviously extremely rare. And sell in the five figure range. And not a one of them have a cross on the back. There have been a lot of repro Mason's 1858 jars produced over the years. Beginning with the dream color
series from the 1970's. I'm sure someone is producing some form of fake 1858 jars to this day.


----------



## willong (Feb 10, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> My screen shows a fairly pale cobalt blue.


DITTO


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 10, 2021)

Everybody was saying the Base or Bottom will tell you if it's a Repro or not, SO, What is this Base Telling you???? LEON.


"Most of the repo's used the same base mold #'s on the runs and like "robby & yacorie said. "


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 11, 2021)

Leon,

Looks like the base is blank on this one but hard to tell from the photos.  A number of the repros are blank, but if it did have mold numbers, those are pretty well documented as to which ones are reproductions.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 11, 2021)

They really tried to make the lip of the jar look ground. Sanded i would guess. The bottom looks like it has no wear at all. It should have some. Look at the wear on the bottom of this masons 8 pat jar in this picture. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

